# How do I get my GSD to stop tearing up my carpet?



## Jeya (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am in the Orlando.FL area, and I am new GSD owner (well 9 mths now). This is also my first dog.....I have taught him: Sit, Down, go night night(kennel), paw, and he knows that walk means he is going out and he knows go home, I have taught him that on my own through books I have read. Right now he just turned 10 months old and he started chewing on my carpet when I am not home and he's never done this.....how can I correct this? I take him on walks and play with him he can't be lacking attention thats all he gets. Also I have a cat that he won't stop chasing in the house how can I stop that? Anyone have any suggestions please let me know,as right now I can't afford to get him professionally trained. What is the clicker training?


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Sounds like he might not be ready to be home alone!
Is he crate trained? Keeping him in a crate when you are not around will keep him out of trouble









Here is some info on clicker training
http://www.clickertraining.com/

We do not have cats, but there is many here that do, so I am sure they will be able to help you there!

Hope that helps


----------



## Jeya (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Jeya (Aug 29, 2008)

*How Do I get my GSD to stop eating my rug?*

Hello everyone, I am in the Orlando.FL area, and I am new GSD owner (well 9 mths now). This is also my first dog.....I have taught him: Sit, Down, go night night(kennel), paw, and he knows that walk means he is going out and he knows go home, I have taught him that on my own through books I have read. Right now he just turned 10 months old and he started chewing on my carpet when I am not home and he's never done this.....how can I correct this? I take him on walks and play with him he can't be lacking attention thats all he gets. Also I have a cat that he won't stop chasing in the house how can I stop that? Anyone have any suggestions please let me know,as right now I can't afford to get him professionally trained. What is the clicker training? 

null


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: How Do I get my GSD to stop eating my rug?*

Hey Jeya,

I will list the link to your other duplicate post
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post782865

Maybe a moderator can merge the 2.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: How Do I get my GSD to stop eating my rug?*

He is too young to be left to roam.
Brady did the same thing so back in the crate he went.
until he could be trusted (when he was around 18 months)


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: How Do I get my GSD to stop eating my rug?*



> Originally Posted By: Jeyahe just turned 10 months old and he started chewing on my carpet when I am not home and he's never done this.....how can I correct this?


He shouldn't be able to chew on the carpet when he's in a crate. I would suggest keeping himt here while you are gone until he gets a bit more trust worthy.


----------



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: How Do I get my GSD to stop eating my rug?*

there are a few possibilities. One is that someone spilled something on the carpet which got his attention, which got him started chewing the carpet. 
However, since he only does it when you are not there, I would guess that he is just bored. It's hard to correct behavior that doesn't happen in front of you. Does he have plenty of various chew toys to play with? He might enjoy the tv or radio. 

And if the cat runs, it is natural for him to chase it. Put him on a leash and make sure he learns that it is unacceptable behavior. Or get a bobcat, I'm sure he'd mess with it only once....


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: How Do I get my GSD to stop eating my rug?*



> Originally Posted By: littledmcHe is too young to be left to roam.
> Brady did the same thing so back in the crate he went.
> until he could be trusted (when he was around 18 months)





> Originally Posted By: NerrejHe shouldn't be able to chew on the carpet when he's in a crate. I would suggest keeping him there while you are gone until he gets a bit more trust worthy.


There you go. He hasn't earned or has lost the trust to be running free. He needs to be under your watch and supervision when he's out of the crate.

You also want to have toys/appropriate chew items nearby for you to redirect him to the appropriate items that he can play with and chew on.

You mention walks and play. Is there any training in there as well? Mental exercise is as important as the physical. Puppies are high energy so work the mind as well. 

If he is reflecting a little more boredom, then you want to increase the amount of exercise/obedience/stimulation until you find the balance. Not sure where that balance is, but that is part of the fun experience.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: How Do I get my GSD to stop eating my rug?*

A crate is the answer.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: How Do I get my GSD to stop eating my rug?*

I agree that you should crate the dog, but I also think that maybe the dog is getting bored. How long does he get walked or exercised? Maybe you could leave out his favorite toys? Maybe get him a kong filled with peanut butter or other treats?


----------

